# #UberHOOPTIE | Poll & Pictures



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Chicago 09/05/15


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Chicago June 2015


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Perfect examples of what pax can expect for $1.00/mile

There is certainly not enough profit to pay a body shop for repairs at that rate.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Imagine the things you can't see


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Seeing how both of the examples above are probably on the Black Car platform making more than the poor X drivers, yes they should be reported, and taken off the road. Fair is fare.

JMHO


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

Ehh...pax can rate these cars off the road if they want.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Teksaz said:


> Seeing how both of the examples above are probably on the Black Car platform


The Toyota Camry & Nissan Altima are UberX, Not UberBLACK.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

You forgot "Yes: the more drivers off the road, the greater the number of pings that I receive".


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> The Toyota Camry & Nissan Altima are UberX, Not UberBLACK.


That's why I said probably. I wasn't sure. Still doesn't change my opinion


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Chicago June 2015
> 
> View attachment 12931


I swear, I've seen that Camry with the duct tape on its bumper.

Also, the Chicago laws are very strict regarding legal livery cars including uber black. If there's any type of body damage = ticket. Also they have to go through vehicle inspection twice a year.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I have a small scrape on my rear fender and it bugs me to no end, I will probably bring it to my buddies body shop soon as I can't stand it. I was and wax my vehicles, I clean them for me and I take care of them.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Here is my 12 year old truck after a good wash and wax, ignore the fat guy in the mirror shine.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Columbus September '15. Just noticed he's in a handicapped spot as well. He was there quite some time as well, I did two runs and stopped back there for gas and he was still there. Got a ping the second I topped off as well, not sure if he was just unlucky with his pings or doing something else.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> That's why I said probably. I wasn't sure. Still doesn't change my opinion


Everyone knows those aren't uber black vehicles. They aren't even close. Even town cars were booted off in some areas. A Prius can't even hold my luggage, boot that shit off.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Chicago, October 2015


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> Everyone knows those aren't uber black vehicles. They aren't even close. Even town cars were booted off in some areas. A Prius can't even hold my luggage, boot that shit off.


Actually there's NO indication that either one of the black vehicles are even Uber drivers period. I can drive around and take pics of ****ed up vehicles all day long and claim they're Goober drivers.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Teksaz said:


> Actually there's NO indication that either one of the black vehicles are even Uber drivers period.


You can believe or not believe that the pics I posted are of Chicago UberX cars. Both cars had a Uber sticker on the front windshields, and both cars had a White female passenger/s in the back seat and a minority Driver.


----------



## Cashcow-hah! (Oct 10, 2015)

Bingo!


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

limepro said:


> Here is my 12 year old truck after a good wash and wax, ignore the fat guy in the mirror shine.


You missed two yellow spots on your car.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

Cheap uberx riders deserve those cars.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

It has begun. It was inevitable.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

limepro said:


> I have a small scrape on my rear fender and it bugs me to no end, I will probably bring it to my buddies body shop soon as I can't stand it. I was and wax my vehicles, I clean them for me and I take care of them.


Same, and then some idiot slams their luggage or whatever against my car people they don't want me to load it for them for whatever reason. Some people have no concept of taking care of things, including Uber drivers. The other day at the airport lot, I saw an Uber driver get out and slam his dirty rubber mats against his black Lincoln's door body panels to clean them. Another idiot Uber driver who I haven't even spoken a word to, thinks it's ok to lean on my car. What the **** is wrong with this world?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I absolutely hate when anyone leans on my car.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

All this ****ing post did was to make me miss Chicago.


----------

